# Ellie kids here Finally! Heavy PICS!



## jdgray716 (Aug 8, 2008)

I am very proud of Jester. He has been very consistant. Yesterday we got one doe one buck, like the last two kiddings. Both have blue eyes and one is for sure to be dark chocolate, the boy, and the girl is to be black and white, may change. Oh, both were 6 1/2 lbs and are only 65% Myotonic. But Ellie, like last year will throw kids like this that will grow into their ears and really look very Myotonic. She is a very good kidder. She also gives me very nice kids too. However, I will be letting her go this year. If I had more room she could stay but I need to make room for registered stock. Well, enjoy the pics. The doe is more white then marked.























































Hope you like them!


----------



## nutmegfarm (Dec 23, 2009)

What cuties!! Congrats


----------



## goatiegurl*Oh (Nov 11, 2007)

Congrats! I like the buck


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

beautiful babies...congrats.... :greengrin:


----------



## CrazyAcre (Jan 7, 2010)

They are soooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo
adorable !!!
congradulations


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Congratulations JD!! Beautiful kids, very flashy!


----------



## greatcashmeres (Jul 13, 2008)

Congrats on them-they are precious! :stars: Now that's how to do white with a little color too.


----------



## farmgirl42 (Jan 3, 2010)

Congratulations, JD. They are completely adorable.


----------



## jdgray716 (Aug 8, 2008)

Thanks, my lil man with Tristan has to be my favorite pic. Things have been so crazy this week and seems everone is holding out. These girls...Ellie could hardly walk...Still waited a day later then I thought she would. I think they are all just being mean. LOL


----------



## DebMc (Dec 11, 2009)

Congrats on the new arrivals! :thumb: They're beautiful.

Deb Mc


----------



## Lawanda (Jun 11, 2009)

Very cute lil goat babies! I like theone of him with your dog too! CUTE!


----------



## jdgray716 (Aug 8, 2008)

Wow, yesterday I sold Ellie, she is the Dam. I also sold the kids today. So cool.


----------



## Haviris (Oct 7, 2007)

I love them!! I want them both!! I looked at the pics of the first one and thought, wow that's the one! Then the other one is equally as adorable!


----------



## jdgray716 (Aug 8, 2008)

Thanks, well there will be more to come for sure. Watch for more pics or check the website. hehe :wink: 

They are leaving as soon as I can get them. I have one more sold tonight and nothing one the ground. But the gal wants one from me. :shrug: 

With all that is happened I think God has sent me some help? :angelgoat:


----------

